# I migliori talenti della... Ligue1!



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Dicembre 2020)

Ecco il topic per i migliori talenti del campionato d'oltralpe

Qui abbiamo già come referente [MENTION=3489]Le Grand Milan[/MENTION] che ricordo parlasti già di Gouiri se non ricordo male, puoi copia incollare quel commento, nel frattempo lo metto nell'indice. 

Io se riesco già stanotte vi parlerò di un ragazzo ex giovanili del PSG che mi ha rubato gli occhi in questi primi mesi di calcio europeo. 

Indice:

-*Mohamed Simakan* (Strasburgo/Difensore centrale/Classe 2000/187 cm) 
-*Amine Gouiri* (Nizza/Centravanti/Classe 2000/180 cm)
- *Jeremy Doku* (Rennes/Ala destra/Classe 2002/171 cm)
- *Adil Aouchiche* (Saint Etienne/Trequartista/ classe 2002 / 181 cm)


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

*Amine Gouiri*

Nato il 16 febbraio 2000 1m80 72 kili scuola Lione, è stato ceduto all'OGC Nice per 7 millioni di euro. Questa stagione in 10 partite di Ligue 1 ha fatto 3 gol e 3 assist. In Europa League ha segnato 3 reti in 3 partite giocando spesso da esterno alto.

Velocità e tecnica di primo ordine, la sua specialità è il tiro di destro ad effetto sul secondo palo. L'ultima partita che ho visto del Nizza è stata una gara di EL contro il Leverkusen ( i tedeschi hanno distrutto il Nizza 6 a 2) ma si è visto subito la "categoria" di questo ragazzo che non solo segna un bel gol ma "puzza" di buon calcio.
Giocatore elegante e raffinato che sa anche dialogare molto bene con i compagni. E una delle belle sorprese di questo inizio di stagione qui in Francia e se continua cosi, mi sa che lascerà presto il campionato francese


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Dicembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> *Amine Gouiri*
> 
> Nato il 16 febbraio 2000 1m80 72 kili scuola Lione, è stato ceduto all'OGC Nice per 7 millioni di euro. Questa stagione in 10 partite di Ligue 1 ha fatto 3 gol e 3 assist. In Europa League ha segnato 3 reti in 3 partite giocando spesso da esterno alto.
> 
> ...



Mi sorprende come il Lione se lo sia lasciato sfuggire così. Davvero bravo, ottimo come attaccante di sinistra ma anche come punta centrale molto bravo a fluidificare la manovra offensiva centrale e comunque andare a segno, per ora è un momento d'oro, vediamo cosa avrà fatto a fine stagione e se andrà come al solito in premier o Bundesliga

Per esempio mi sembra il classico profilo su cui si butta il Bayern Monaco


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mi sorprende come il Lione se lo sia lasciato sfuggire così. Davvero bravo, ottimo come attaccante di sinistra ma anche come punta centrale molto bravo a fluidificare la manovra offensiva centrale e comunque andare a segno, per ora è un momento d'oro, vediamo cosa avrà fatto a fine stagione e se andrà come al solito in premier o Bundesliga
> 
> Per esempio mi sembra il classico profilo su cui si butta il Bayern Monaco



Guarda che i tifosi del Lione sono furibondi, dicono che Garcia ha sbagliato di brutto a non insistere sul ragazzo. Poi c'è da dire anche che c'èra un grande bisogno di liquidità in Ligue1 (situazione finanziaria pessima col disastro fatto da Mediapro e dallo stop prematuro della Ligue 1 ).

Giusta la tua osservazione sul Bayern. I tedeschi sono furbi. Non dimentichiamo il colpo Kouassi a zero...
Ti segnalo anche un altro nome molto interessante. Un ragazzo che a me piace tanto, si chiama Melvin Bard gioca da terzino sinistro di spinta. Grande tecnica piede educato e facilità nella corsa. L'estate scorsa,il Bayern voleva soffiarlo al Lione ma Aulas ha messo" les barbelés".


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Guarda che i tifosi del Lione sono furibondi, dicono che Garcia ha sbagliato di brutto a non insistere sul ragazzo. Poi c'è da dire anche che c'èra un grande bisogno di liquidità in Ligue1 (situazione finanziaria pessima col disastro fatto da Mediapro e dallo stop prematuro della Ligue 1 ).
> 
> Giusta la tua osservazione sul Bayern. I tedeschi sono furbi. Non dimentichiamo il colpo Kouassi a zero...
> Ti segnalo anche un altro nome molto interessante. Un ragazzo che a me piace tanto, si chiama Melvin Bard gioca da terzino sinistro di spinta. Grande tecnica piede educato e facilità nella corsa. L'estate scorsa,il Bayern voleva soffiarlo al Lione ma Aulas ha messo" les barbelés".



Immagino. Comunque sulla falsariga di quelli che possono essere grandi rimpianti per le loro ex squadre, parliamo di chi in Francia è esperto di questi casi, ovvero il PSG 

Nome: Adil Aouchiche
Club : Saint Etienne
Data di nascita : 15/07/2002
Ruolo : Trequartista 
Alrezza : 181 cm
Scandeza contratto : 30/06/2023






Dopo Coman, Kouassì ed altri, presto il PSG potrebbe ritrovarsi a rimpiangere un altro suo ragazzo delle giovanili. 
Adil Aouchiche è un trequartista dalla classe cristallina, ha fatto parlare per la prima volta di sé nel mondiale U17 con la Francia.
Poi l'addio, turbolento, al PSG e l'arrivo ai verdi di Saint Etienne che hanno creduto in lui.

E subito fiducia ripagata, in una squadra senza grandi doti tecniche e con l'addio di Fofana che ha reso il Saint Etienne una delle difese più battute in Francia, Adil si sta caricando la squadra sulle spalle con le sie giocate nello stretto, la visione periferica sempre a servizio dei compagni, mostrando una crescita costante nel gioco sulla fascia sinistra dove spesso si allarga e scappa in velocità. 

La classe è quella cristallina dei grandi numero 10 francesi, una tecnica di passaggio e di tiro accademica, un controllo di palla vellutato che gli consente di nascondere il pallone agli avversari. 

Personalità importante, ma d'altronde lo dimostrano le sue scelte, l'addio al PSG e l'esser subito diventato faro offensivo di una squadra che forse dovrà lottare per non retrocedere ma comunque dalla storia importante a soli 18 anni. 

Valutazione subito schizzata a 10 milioni, il Saint Etienne lo ha preso a 0.

Lo score recita 2 gol e 2 assist in 11 partite,primo cervello offensivo della squadra e la sensazione che per Adil, il limite possa essere solo il cielo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ecco il topic per i migliori talenti del campionato d'oltralpe
> 
> Qui abbiamo già come referente [MENTION=3489]Le Grand Milan[/MENTION] che ricordo parlasti già di Gouiri se non ricordo male, puoi copia incollare quel commento, nel frattempo lo metto nell'indice.
> 
> ...



tutti bellissimi nomi, Simakan e Guiri mi piacciono tantissimo. Che ne dici di Botman (Lille), Niane (Metz) e Bukinaye (Monaco).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> tutti bellissimi nomi, Simakan e Guiri mi piacciono tantissimo. Che ne dici di Botman (Lille), Niane (Metz) e Bukinaye (Monaco).



Conosco solo un po' Botman avendo visto il Lille, Niane non lo conosco ma so che si è rotto il crociato dopo uma gran partenza, Bukinaye non lo conosco. 
[MENTION=3489]Le Grand Milan[/MENTION] sicuramente può dirti qualcosa in più

Botman, se cresce bene ha tutto per fare bene, dall'Olanda stanno uscendo tanti buoni difensori. 
Simile ad Ajer magari, deve affinare un po' di cose ed essere più pulito, però può uscirne un giocatorone


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ecco il topic per i migliori talenti del campionato d'oltralpe
> 
> Qui abbiamo già come referente [MENTION=3489]Le Grand Milan[/MENTION] che ricordo parlasti già di Gouiri se non ricordo male, puoi copia incollare quel commento, nel frattempo lo metto nell'indice.
> 
> ...



Grande. Qui c'è davvero da sbizzarrirsi.

Come ormai si usa dire, la Francia è il nuovo Brasile del calcio.

Prima di scendere nel dettaglio dei nomi, perchè in questo thread la lista dei futuri fuoriclasse sarà bella lunga (forse solo la Bundes puo competere, ma con una grande differenza: in Francia i talenti sono autoctoni e perlopiù francesi, in Germania ormai provengono giovanissimi da tutto il mondo), faccio una considerazione generale.

Come scrivevo, è il nuovo Brasile. La quantità di giovani di talento cristallino che escono ogni anno in Ligue 1 è pazzesca e non conosce sosta. Sempre meglio, sempre piu forti, sempre piu completi. Stanno creando un solco che segnerà il calcio mondiale a lungo.

Parlo soprattutto delle accademy di PSG (la migliore) e Lione, ma anche tante minori che magari hanno meno continuità ma scoprono a volte veri e propri gioielli.

Tuttavia, e qui viene la nota dolente, purtroppo la Ligue 1 è terra di avventurieri senza scrupoli, sia presidenti che intermediari, ormai è quasi regola che su tre talenti ne rovinino due, inducendo i ragazzi a scelte miopi e sbagliate. E' una situazione triste, già denunciata in Francia. Vengono chiaramente privilegiati i soldi facili e scelto in base a quelli, senza tenere di conto della crescita di giocatori che sono comunque ragazzini.

Continuando il parallelo di cui sopra, in pratica quello che è la regola da sempre in Brasile.

Adesso via via vediamo i nomi. Quelli piu in vista costano cifre spropositate, ma ce ne sono tanti di presunto secondo piano, meno reclamizzati, che sono altrettanti forti e promettenti.

Intanto, avevo già segnalato *Jeremy Doku* in una discussione specifica:

https://www.milanworld.net/jeremy-doku-vt97294.html?highlight=doku

Talento particolare, simbolo di una tipo di caratteristiche ricercatissime in questo momento. Ovvero, prima cerchiamo l'unicità genetica, poi gli insegniamo a giocare a calcio. Ha una valutazione già altissima. Non rimarrà a lungo a Rennes secondo me, adesso che sono usciti dalla CL.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Conosco solo un po' Botman avendo visto il Lille, Niane non lo conosco ma so che si è rotto il crociato dopo uma gran partenza, Bukinaye non lo conosco.
> [MENTION=3489]Le Grand Milan[/MENTION] sicuramente può dirti qualcosa in più
> 
> Botman, se cresce bene ha tutto per fare bene, dall'Olanda stanno uscendo tanti buoni difensori.
> Simile ad Ajer magari, deve affinare un po' di cose ed essere più pulito, però può uscirne un giocatorone



Molto bravo Botman, anche se è un po' troppo lento per giocare a certi livelli. Dovrà migliorare molto tatticamente per compensare.
In un certo tipo di contesto tattico è un giocatore che emerge. Nello stretto è già molto forte, ha ottima padronanza tecnica, è cattivo e ha personalità.
Il suo problema, che emerge abbastanza evidentemente, è quando gli spazi di allargano.
Ajer è piu disordinato (si vede secondo me che gioca difensore da due anni, in Norvegia giocava trequartista!) ma anche molto molto piu agile e rapido.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Qui a parte i nomi di Doku e Gouiri, non possiamo non citare Rayan Cherki e Eduardo Camavinga (anche se saranno sui taccuini di tutte le big europee e avranno valutazioni già sui 50 milioni di euro minimo). 
Voglio segnalare il centravanti *El Bilal Touré*, attaccante maliano di 19 anni, alto 1.85, molto forte fisicamente e dotato di una buona tecnica. Quando parte in accelerazione in campo aperto diventa imprendibile, inoltre è praticamente ambidestro quindi pericoloso con entrambi i piedi. Giocatore certamente da seguire, con una valutazione di mercato ancora tutto sommato abbordabile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Ottobre 2021)

Un nome che era stato tempo fa accostato al Milan perché seguito direttamente da Moncada è *Mohamed Bayo*, attaccante del Clermont, club nel quale ha segnato più di 20 gol in ligue 2 e che quest'anno si sta imponendo anche in ligue 1. Attaccante potente, ma dotato anche di una buona tecnica, fisicamente dominante e credo sia pronto per il salto in un campionato top. Il prezzo del cartellino non dovrebbe essere proibitivo, ma se dovesse continuare su questa strada a fine stagione chiederanno 35-40 milioni sicuro.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un nome che era stato tempo fa accostato al Milan perché seguito direttamente da Moncada è *Mohamed Bayo*, attaccante del Clermont, club nel quale ha segnato più di 20 gol in ligue 2 e che quest'anno si sta imponendo anche in ligue 1. Attaccante potente, ma dotato anche di una buona tecnica, fisicamente dominante e credo sia pronto per il salto in un campionato top. Il prezzo del cartellino non dovrebbe essere proibitivo, ma se dovesse continuare su questa strada a fine stagione chiederanno 35-40 milioni sicuro.


A queste cifre è una follia. Per me ne vale 10-15 e per il momento lo vedo da squadra media tipo Udinese. È un attaccante interessante,bella segnalazione comunque. Piuttosto acerbo tecnicamente. Per quelle fisiche è da tenere d'occhio invece.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

approfitto di rumors di nostro interesse comparso oggi su Mohamed Ali-Cho. 17enne dell' Angers. Primo 2004 a segnare in Ligue1. 182cm, mancino, attaccante/esterno. Ha numeri abbastanza impressionanti sulla produzione offensiva (dribbling, visione, tiro), già superiori alla media a soli 17 anni. Dategli un occhio, è veramente fuori quota sulle statistiche-


----------



## Giangy (12 Novembre 2021)

Mi vengono in mente Thuram Jr del Nizza, Stengs sempre del Nizza, Boadu del Monaco (questi ultimi due purtroppo del suino), Diop sempre del Monaco, Saliba, Guendouzi del Marsiglia (sono in prestito dall'Arsenal), Kamara sempre Marsiglia (oltre noi, lo vogliono gobbi e Atalanta). Poi ci sarebbe Bradley Barcola giovanissimo attaccante del Lione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Maggio 2022)

Due nomi che il Milan potrebbe acquistare a prezzi ragionevoli perché non sono al loro picco: Houssem Aouar e Youcef Atal. Giocatori che per un verso o per un altro non vivono la fase migliore della loro carriera, entrambi in scadenza di contratto nel 2023.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2022)

A me un mio parente che vive in Belgio (che già l'anno scorso all'arrivo di maignan mi disse che era veramente forte e che ci avrebbe fatto dimenticare in fretta dollarman) mi ha detto che un bel prospetto è johnatan david, classe 2000 del lille lo conosce perchè ha giocato in Belgio, mi ha detto che è simile ad oshimen, meno potente fisicamente ma molto più veloce e dotato tecnicamente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> A me un mio parente che vive in Belgio (che già l'anno scorso all'arrivo di maignan mi disse che era veramente forte e che ci avrebbe fatto dimenticare in fretta dollarman) mi ha detto che un bel prospetto è johnatan david, classe 2000 del lille lo conosce perchè ha giocato in Belgio, mi ha detto che è simile ad oshimen, meno potente fisicamente ma molto più veloce e dotato tecnicamente



Se non sbaglio in questo ultimo anno si è parlato molto di questo David.
Certo che sarebbe l'ennesimo acquisto dal Lille e l'uefa sarà già pronta con le diffide 

P.S Leao,Maignan,Botman,Sanchez,David,praticamente abbiamo una squadra satellite in francia.
Meglio così,meglio loro piuttosto che squadre fetenti come genoa,scansuolo,ecc.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio in questo ultimo anno si è parlato molto di questo David.
> Certo che sarebbe l'ennesimo acquisto dal Lille e l'uefa sarà già pronta con le diffide
> 
> P.S Leao,Maignan,Botman,Sanchez,David,praticamente abbiamo una squadra satellite in francia.
> Meglio così,meglio loro piuttosto che squadre fetenti come genoa,scansuolo,ecc.


Eh lo so infatti lo vedo abbastanza difficile che arrivi proprio perchè pure lui è del lille, però chissà, giocare la champions con il Milan penso faccia gola a tutti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Eh lo so infatti lo vedo abbastanza difficile che arrivi proprio perchè pure lui è del lille, però chissà, giocare la champions con il Milan penso faccia gola a tutti


secondo me questo David è un pochino sopravvalutato. Bel giocatore, ma si leggevano valutazioni da 60 milioni e passa


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Maggio 2022)

Io ho un debole per Blas del Nantes, Lovro Majer del Rennes, Gelson martins del monaco e moussa dembele del lione


----------



## Djici (16 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo me questo David è un pochino sopravvalutato. Bel giocatore, ma si leggevano valutazioni da 60 milioni e passa


Non so se e sopravalutato.
Dipende. Se per te Osimeh era stato strapagato allora si, pure questo sarebbe probabilmente strapagato.
Ma se guardiamo i prezzi attuali per centravanti forti, il prezzo mi sembra in linea.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non so se e sopravalutato.
> Dipende. Se per te Osimeh era stato strapagato allora si, pure questo sarebbe probabilmente strapagato.
> Ma se guardiamo i prezzi attuali per centravanti forti, il prezzo mi sembra in linea.


bè ma Osimeh è di un'altra categoria dai, non sono minimamente paragonabili.


----------



## Djici (16 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè ma Osimeh è di un'altra categoria dai, non sono minimamente paragonabili.


I numeri sono molto simili.
E non parlo solo dei gol.
Ma di età, squadra dove si sono messi in mostra, minuti giocati, gol segnati, dribbling, passaggi riusciti e tutto il resto.
Quando uno è leggermente in avanti in una statistica, l'altro poi è leggermente avanti nella successiva.
Certo i numeri non dicono tutto.
Per esempio sono attacanti con qualité diverse.
Chi più fisico. Chi spazza di più. Chi e più finalizzatore, chi gioca più per la squadra.

Non sono certo che David sia così inferiore a Osimeh.
Che poi il canadese non ha dimostrato ancora nulla in Italia mentre il nigeriano ha già dimostrato che fa benissimo in Italia e un altro discorso.
Quando era stato comprato a quel prezzo, ancora non si sapeva cosa poteva fare in serie A.


----------



## ARKANA (16 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo me questo David è un pochino sopravvalutato. Bel giocatore, ma si leggevano valutazioni da 60 milioni e passa


Ah questo non lo sapevo, onestamente (ignoranza mia) prima che me lo nominasse non lo avevo mai sentito


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo me questo David è un pochino sopravvalutato. Bel giocatore, ma si leggevano valutazioni da 60 milioni e passa


Per me ha un fiuto del gol incredibile... Mi ricorda Inzaghi per fiuto del gol. Nella scorsa partita il primo gol che ha fatto col Nizza è stato da grande attaccante secondo me, gli è arrivata una palla che ha messo dentro di puro istinto. Sente la porta negli ultimi metri come pochi a mio parere, inoltre è molto bravo ad attaccare gli spazi e a giocare sul filo del fuorigioco. È molto veloce, abile nel dribbling, son queste le sue caratteristiche. Una via di mezzo tra Pippo Inzaghi e David Suazo. 
Forse 60 milioni son tanti, per me si può prendere intorno ai 50, magari inserendo dei bonus.
Un altro giocatore che mi sta piacendo molto è Elye Wahi del Montpellier, attaccante molto potente, veloce, in progressione non lo prendi mai, esplosivo, molto forte nel dribbling. È un giocatore che gioca a tutto campo, un attaccante di movimento, è in grado di segnare in tutti i modi, gli ho visto fare gol anche in acrobazia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> I numeri sono molto simili.
> E non parlo solo dei gol.
> Ma di età, squadra dove si sono messi in mostra, minuti giocati, gol segnati, dribbling, passaggi riusciti e tutto il resto.
> Quando uno è leggermente in avanti in una statistica, l'altro poi è leggermente avanti nella successiva.
> ...


Osimhen secondo me è solo più alto, ma tecnicamente David è migliore di Osimhen. David però non so se sappia giocare da centravanti di riferimento, non è così alto, lo vedo meglio con uno alto accanto che gli apre gli spazi.


----------



## Djici (17 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me ha un fiuto del gol incredibile... Mi ricorda Inzaghi per fiuto del gol. Nella scorsa partita il primo gol che ha fatto col Nizza è stato da grande attaccante secondo me, gli è arrivata una palla che ha messo dentro di puro istinto. Sente la porta negli ultimi metri come pochi a mio parere, inoltre è molto bravo ad attaccare gli spazi e a giocare sul filo del fuorigioco. È molto veloce, abile nel dribbling, son queste le sue caratteristiche. Una via di mezzo tra Pippo Inzaghi e David Suazo.
> Forse 60 milioni son tanti, per me si può prendere intorno ai 50, magari inserendo dei bonus.
> Un altro giocatore che mi sta piacendo molto è Elye Wahi del Montpellier, attaccante molto potente, veloce, in progressione non lo prendi mai, esplosivo, molto forte nel dribbling. È un giocatore che gioca a tutto campo, un attaccante di movimento, è in grado di segnare in tutti i modi, gli ho visto fare gol anche in acrobazia.


Completamente d'accordo.
Penso che in molti difensori diventirebbero matti a dover fare attenzione a Leao e a David.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Completamente d'accordo.
> Penso che in molti difensori diventirebbero matti a dover fare attenzione a Leao e a David.


Se prendessimo David andrei di 4-4-2, con Tonali e Sanches in mezzo, Leao e un esterno destro forte sulle fasce, David e uno tra Origi e Giroud davanti.


----------



## danjr (17 Maggio 2022)

Segnalo il secondo portiere del PSG tale Gianluigì Donnarummà


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me ha un fiuto del gol incredibile... Mi ricorda Inzaghi per fiuto del gol. Nella scorsa partita il primo gol che ha fatto col Nizza è stato da grande attaccante secondo me, gli è arrivata una palla che ha messo dentro di puro istinto. Sente la porta negli ultimi metri come pochi a mio parere, inoltre è molto bravo ad attaccare gli spazi e a giocare sul filo del fuorigioco. È molto veloce, abile nel dribbling, son queste le sue caratteristiche. Una via di mezzo tra Pippo Inzaghi e David Suazo.
> Forse 60 milioni son tanti, per me si può prendere intorno ai 50, magari inserendo dei bonus.
> Un altro giocatore che mi sta piacendo molto è Elye Wahi del Montpellier, attaccante molto potente, veloce, in progressione non lo prendi mai, esplosivo, molto forte nel dribbling. È un giocatore che gioca a tutto campo, un attaccante di movimento, è in grado di segnare in tutti i modi, gli ho visto fare gol anche in acrobazia.


Wahi è molto molto interessante.

Per me lui e Etikike sono tra i migliori giovani attaccanti in Europa, tra quelli che mi attirano di piu.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se prendessimo David andrei di 4-4-2, con Tonali e Sanches in mezzo, Leao e un esterno destro forte sulle fasce, David e uno tra Origi e Giroud davanti.


Purtroppo una squadra simile gioca solo alla Playstation


----------



## CS10 (17 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io ho un debole per Blas del Nantes, Lovro Majer del Rennes, Gelson martins del monaco e moussa dembele del lione


Ludovic Blas magari!!
Lo avessimo avuto quest'anno come trequartista titolare...


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Maggio 2022)

Volete un nome "a la Moncada"?
Allora lo segnalo io per primo, e mi prenderò il merito se qualche giornalista lo citerà perchè in Italia sono praticamente certo non lo conosca nessuno 

*Souleymane Isaak Tourè* (28/3/2003)
Difensore centrale fisico, rapido, agile. Ancora da sgrezzare, certo, con un passato da giocatore piu avanzato.
Ha 6 presenze e 2 reti (!) con la nazionale U19 francese, ora gioca a Le Havre in ligue 2, dove ha disputato 17 partite questa stagione.
La particolarità che lo rende un giocatore davero unico nel suo genere è l'altezza: ben 2 metri e 4 centimetri (con la possibilità che cresca ancora di 2-3 cm) che però non lo rendono per nulla pesante o piantato a terra, anzi.
Molto longilineo, abile di testa, e stacca pure notevolmente da terra.
Un progetto da sviluppare davvero interessante, che ci costerebbe non più di 4-5 milioni. Se conosco Moncada, lo avrà sicuramente in taccuino, altrimenti...leggi qui!  
(allego foto per capire la stazza)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo una squadra simile gioca solo alla Playstation


Dipende anche dalla scelta dell'esterno destro. Chiaro che in un contesto del genere cercherei un esterno in grado di entrare dentro al campo e con abilità di interdizione.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dipende anche dalla scelta dell'esterno destro. Chiaro che in un contesto del genere cercherei un esterno in grado di entrare dentro al campo e con abilità di interdizione.


Piu che altro intendo che Leao è una punta, non fa la fase difensiva. Con lui devi per forza giocare con una mediana a tre.
Due punte pure piu Leao è ipotizzabile solo in certe fasi di partita.

Tra l'altro nelle ultime partite in cui siamo passati al 433 è letteralmente esploso, giocando piu vicino alla prima punta.

Io davanti vorrei una punta di movimento, ma per come siamo costruiti un David non ce lo vedo, sinceramente. Noi chiediamo un gioco spalle alla porta che lo metterebbe in difficoltà. La punta finisce spesso isolata, riceve spesso palla alta, gioca stretta sull'avversario. Il canadese è un giocatore che ha bisogno di venire incontro, palla a terra, per essere innescato. E' un bellissimo attaccante intendiamoci, ma da noi farebbe molta molta fatica.

Un Osimhen andrebbe alla grande, uno Zapata anche, questa tipologia. David la vedo dura sia con noi che in Serie A in generale, dove i difensori ti si francobollano addosso e non ti fanno girare nello stretto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Piu che altro intendo che Leao è una punta, non fa la fase difensiva. Con lui devi per forza giocare con una mediana a tre.
> Due punte pure piu Leao è ipotizzabile solo in certe fasi di partita.
> 
> Tra l'altro nelle ultime partite in cui siamo passati al 433 è letteralmente esploso, giocando piu vicino alla prima punta.
> ...


David però ha una caratteristica importante... Attacca la profondità benissimo. Io ce lo vedo raccogliere tutti i palloni che vengono messi in area rasoterra dalle incursioni di Theo e Leao. Vero anche il discorso che fai, infatti da unico terminale non ce lo vedo, richiederebbe un gioco palla a terra con uno sviluppo dell'azione anche per vie centrali che il Milan in questo momento fatica ad attuare.
Io però non voglio punte ignoranti alla Zapata o Osimhen, non mi piacciono attaccanti con una cifra tecnica così bassa.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Ludovic Blas magari!!
> Lo avessimo avuto quest'anno come trequartista titolare...


Blas è il classico giocatore croce e delizia.

Uno di quei talenti evidenti che ti rubano subito l'occhio, ma tremendamente discontinui e lunatici. A me diverte un casino vederlo giocare.

In certe piazze sono indispensabili, sono quei giocatori che fanno andare la gente allo stadio in squadre di provincia. Purtroppo il Milan è proprio in un'altra galassia adesso come livello, uno come Blas sarebbe improponibile.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> David però ha una caratteristica importante... Attacca la profondità benissimo. Io ce lo vedo raccogliere tutti i palloni che vengono messi in area rasoterra dalle incursioni di Theo e Leao. Vero anche il discorso che fai, infatti da unico terminale non ce lo vedo, richiederebbe un gioco palla a terra con uno sviluppo dell'azione anche per vie centrali che il Milan in questo momento fatica ad attuare.
> Io però non voglio punte ignoranti alla Zapata o Osimhen, non mi piacciono attaccanti con una cifra tecnica così bassa.


In linea di massima la vediamo allo stesso modo. Io sono un po' piu realistico diciamo.
In Italia si gioca in un certo modo e quelli come David sono seconde punte. Potrebbe giocare nell'Inda al posto di Lautaro per intenderci.

Nelle squadre come la nostra, dove giochiamo con la punta unica e una seconda punta come Leao, ci vuole un centravanti con determinate caratteristiche. Non si scappa. E' un po' una croce di essere una squadra italiana. Noi un sistema come hanno certe spagnole e inglesi non lo possiamo impostare, perchè poi quando trovi Bologna Torino e le squadrette in generale, che ti piazzano una linea a 5 con due o tre mediani, 8 giocatori dietro la linea della palla... uno come David non la struscia, letteralmente.

In Premier e Liga, pure in Bundes, si gioca un calcio piu aperto, con una mentalità diversa. Qui in Italia giocare senza una prima punta importante è troppo difficile, rischi di buttare via una marea di punti ogni stagione.

Dico questo nonostante sia un estimatore di David da tanto tempo, a me è piaciuto subito nelle prime partite del Lille, pure nei primi mesi quando non segnava mai.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In linea di massima la vediamo allo stesso modo. Io sono un po' piu realistico diciamo.
> In Italia si gioca in un certo modo e quelli come David sono seconde punte. Potrebbe giocare nell'Inda al posto di Lautaro per intenderci.
> 
> Nelle squadre come la nostra, dove giochiamo con la punta unica e una seconda punta come Leao, ci vuole un centravanti con determinate caratteristiche. Non si scappa. E' un po' una croce di essere una squadra italiana. Noi un sistema come hanno certe spagnole e inglesi non lo possiamo impostare, perchè poi quando trovi Bologna Torino e le squadrette in generale, che ti piazzano una linea a 5 con due o tre mediani, 8 giocatori dietro la linea della palla... uno come David non la struscia, letteralmente.
> ...


Il Milan però ha anche una dimensione diversa, internazionale. Quando abbiamo vinto, anche in passato, lo abbiamo fatto a modo nostro, anche con un gioco meno convenzionale... Quando Ancelotti ha schierato quel centrocampo a tre, con due fantasisti, più un trequartista e due punte in molti gli hanno dato del folle. 
Ovvio che la cosa più facile in Italia sia piazzare un omone grande e grosso davanti, ma confido che tra Pioli, Maldini, Massara e Moncada siano in grado di adottare soluzioni diverse e meno tradizionali


----------



## CS10 (17 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Blas è il classico giocatore croce e delizia.
> 
> Uno di quei talenti evidenti che ti rubano subito l'occhio, ma tremendamente discontinui e lunatici. A me diverte un casino vederlo giocare.
> 
> In certe piazze sono indispensabili, sono quei giocatori che fanno andare la gente allo stadio in squadre di provincia. Purtroppo il Milan è proprio in un'altra galassia adesso come livello, uno come Blas sarebbe improponibile.


A me come tipologia di giocatore, molto in senso lato, ricorda Boateng (uno dei pochi che mi rubò l'occhio la prima volta che lo vidi giocare al mondiale del 2010 e sperai che lo comprassimo).
Io amo il calcio divertente e al posto di uno che ha costanza nel non essere decisivo come Diaz preferisco uno come Blas.
Ricordiamo che in rosa abbiamo ancora gente come Casti e Messias.
Certo non può essere titolare ora da noi, ma è un giocatore che mi piacerebbe nelle rotazioni.


----------



## uolfetto (17 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Due nomi che il Milan potrebbe acquistare a prezzi ragionevoli perché non sono al loro picco: Houssem Aouar e Youcef Atal. Giocatori che per un verso o per un altro non vivono la fase migliore della loro carriera, entrambi in scadenza di contratto nel 2023.


Aouar a me piaceva da matti, mi ricordo il turno in champions contro la Juve di Sarri. Se è andato un po' in crisi ed è in scadenza 2023 proverei a prenderlo subito.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Aouar a me piaceva da matti, mi ricordo il turno in champions contro la Juve di Sarri. Se è andato un po' in crisi ed è in scadenza 2023 proverei a prenderlo subito.


Sí sarebbe un ottimo innesto, giocatore molto elegante... Oltretutto può fare sia la mezzala che il trequartista. Avresti lui e Adli per la trequarti, poi se prendono anche Wahi come centravanti e un esterno destro abile nell'uno contro uno siamo a posto.
Maignan, Kalulu, Tomori, Botman, Theo, Sanches, Tonali, Antony, Aouar, Leao, Wahi.


----------



## sunburn (18 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Volete un nome "a la Moncada"?
> Allora lo segnalo io per primo, e mi prenderò il merito se qualche giornalista lo citerà perchè in Italia sono praticamente certo non lo conosca nessuno
> 
> *Souleymane Isaak Tourè* (28/3/2003)
> ...


Non lo conosco, ma cercando su google si trova un articolo su CM di fine marzo che lo accosta a noi.
Sei arrivato tardi…


----------



## uolfetto (18 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí sarebbe un ottimo innesto, giocatore molto elegante... Oltretutto può fare sia la mezzala che il trequartista. Avresti lui e Adli per la trequarti, poi se prendono anche Wahi come centravanti e un esterno destro abile nell'uno contro uno siamo a posto.
> Maignan, Kalulu, Tomori, Botman, Theo, Sanches, Tonali, Antony, Aouar, Leao, Wahi.


Per Aouar darei anche tranquillamente in cambio Adli visto che Diaz tocca comunque sorbircelo per un'altra stagione (salvo clausole che non conosciamo).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2022)

Ali Cho in procinto di passare alla Real Sociedad per 10-12 mln. A questi prezzi, visto il talento del giocatore, non era il caso provarci? Ala giovane e talentuosa low cost.


----------

